# Blades for a SawStop



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I confess, I've been using the 40 tooth blade that came with my PCS ......
I intend to go to a 24 tooth....What are you guys using ?? ... Freud, etc ...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

90% of my cuts are done with a Freud 50T combo blade.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Literally 10 mins ago I ordered the Freud p410 combo blade. It gets rated right up there with ww2 and tenyu gold ribbon but for cheaper.

I'm too lazy to change blades...only if ripping through a lot of board feet will I switch to a rip blade.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Was using a Freud Diablo 40 Tooth*

Based on Scotty D's recommendation above I switched to a 50 Tooth Diablo with good results. I can't really tell the difference in ripping, mostly 1" hardwood and plywood.
The crosscuts are a bit smoother. 

The saw doesn't care which blade it uses, Saw Stop or otherwise. It's about the ease and efficiency of the cut and the tearout as far as I'm concerned. I also use a 24 Tooth Diablo on hardwood 1"and thicker. I use a 60 Tooth Diablo on the RAS for cross cutting exclusively. That combination of tooth count will do all I ever need. I still have about 4 more Diablos in 40 Tooth to phase in when the 50 Tooth gets dull..... :wink2:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Remember, the sawstop blades are only rated for hot dogs. :smile3:


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I only rip with my table saw ... Use the RAS for all cross cuts ... 
The splitters are stamped with the kerf/plate tolerances,
Kerf - 0.093 to 0.138
Plate - 0.071 to 0.083
Most of the blades fall into that .... I was leaning toward Freud, too ....

On my old Craftsman 113.****** I used a 60 tooth .....
And that's what I have on the RAS ....

Going to order a couple Freuds today ....


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we actually had problems using some freud blades on our ics ss. so yes, in this case the saw does care what blade is on there. the diameter was too small and the brake would not adjust close enough for the 0.80" gap setting. we use forrest and the ss provided blades.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Who woulda thunk?*



TimPa said:


> we actually had problems using some freud blades on our ics ss. *so yes, in this case the saw does care what blade is on there*. the diameter was too small and the brake would not adjust close enough for the 0.80" gap setting. we use forrest and the ss provided blades.


Really? :surprise2:
You will have to buy their blades or some other expensive one, so when it locks up you will pay.... just sayin':frown2:


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I've had several Freud and Diablo blades on my 3hp PCS. No problems. I don't really care for the blades, but the saw spins 'em just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WesTex said:


> I've had several Freud and Diablo blades on my 3hp PCS. No problems. I don't really care for the blades, but the saw spins 'em just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great info.

What blades do you really care for?


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I like the full kerf Forrest blades. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Blades with anti-kickback shoulders can slow the safety brake process, leading to more flesh damage, so aren't recommended.

For an all around good general purpose blade that's a great bang for the buck, the Delta Industrial 35-7657 (formerly the DW7657) is tough to beat at a clearance price of ~ $30 to your door. You get an American made traditional 40T ATB grind with large C4 micrograin carbide, German rolled steel, laser cut expansion slots, in a full kerf width. It'll rival the typical top dogs in this class of blade for between 1/3 and 1/5 the cost (WWII, Gold Medal, TS2000). Considering that by design a general purpose blade compromises excellence in any given task for the convenience of versatility, it really doesn't make a lot of sense tome to spend more in the pursuit of better performance. Better performance is best achieved with dedicated task specific blades....generally a 24T ripper and a 60T to 80T crosscut blade. 









Due to their higher top bevel grind and dual side grind geometry, the Infinity Super General and very similar Freud Premier Fusion are better at fine crosscuts and ply cuts than the rest of the 40T class, as well as very clean thinner rip cuts, but are more prone to burning in thicker ripping, and/or if the saw isn't setup really well. The area near the flange of the SG isn't coated to ensure that there's no electrical contract issues to the braking sensors of a Saw Stop saw. These two lean a tad more toward a dedicated crosscut blade than other 40 tooth general purpose blade, but are still good all purpose blades if you dont' try to do heavy ripping with them.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Remember, the sawstop blades are only rated for hot dogs. :smile3:


LOL - First thing that came to my mind too:laugh2:
If your putting your fingers in the blade, I'd go cheap steel.
If not I really like Forrest blades.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I use a Forrest WoodWorker II ABT blade on my Industrial Saw Stop. With SS quality and a Forrest blade I get fantastic cuts every time.

Kevin H.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I just tried out my new Freud p410 last night and 2 things i noticed immediately:

1. This blade is quiet....much quieter than my Freud 50t combo I've been using.
2. It's easily the cleanest cut off my saw. Looked polished like after edge jointing.


----------



## JDWoodworks (Dec 20, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Diablo 50 tooth combination blade? I have been using the stock 40 tooth blade with mine and need to get a new one.


----------



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

JDWoodworks said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Diablo 50 tooth combination blade? I have been using the stock 40 tooth blade with mine and need to get a new one.


Haven't used the Diablo 50 tooth combo, but I have been running a similarly priced blade, the Oshlun 50T combo, and at only $35 on Amazon it has far exceeded my expectations. I would highly recommend giving it a spin since you're in the market for a new one.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

To sum it all up.....don't touch the blade. SS will not cut chicken legs, either. If you need to cut hot dogs or chicken legs, I recommend something by Russell-Harrington or Henkel. They both have a very narrow kerf. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm a 50 tooth convert*



JDWoodworks said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Diablo 50 tooth combination blade? I have been using the stock 40 tooth blade with mine and need to get a new one.


I had a Diablo 40 tooth I used for about 2 years and had great cuts from it. Based on the recommendations from a serious woodworker here, I tried a 50 tooth Diablo and also got great results. I had purchased a several of the 40 tooths , and now will probably not run out of them in my lifetime. :surprise2:

*The real question here is whether any blade that is coated will work with the Saw Stop braking system. Probably only Saw Stop can answer that AND if there is a flesh "eating" incident... failure to stop .... will SS cover any medical expenses with a non-authorized blade?
*
I have 24 tooth Diablo blades for ripping and 60 tooth Diablos for cross cutting on the RAS and panel saw for sheet goods. All work just fine for me as I seldom cut anything over 8/4.


----------

